# Key Post: Car Hire in Spain



## sueellen (5 Feb 2003)

Any ideas on cheap car hire for 3 weeks, have got price from carjet.co.uk for Scenic EUR 700 including booster and baby seat.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Feb 2003)

*Holiday alicante-Car Hire*

Carjet are usually very competitive-you might also try carjet.com.  A couple of sites, similar to this one, where car hire has been discussed on and off are: www.torrevieja.co.uk and www.torrevieja.com.

Hope this is of some assistance to you. 

_Edited by ClubMan to fix links._


----------



## bstop (7 Feb 2003)

*Re: Holiday alicante-Car Hire*

Try E BOOKERS !


----------



## Tracy (8 Feb 2003)

*car hire*

try the following web sites, www.all-inclusive-carhire.com
www.europa-rentacar.es,  www.skycars.com, let us know how you get on as I will be looking later in the year


----------



## Cityexile (11 Feb 2003)

*car hire*

Tried a number of sites the best deal for a Scenic was 615 EUR including booster & baby seat for 3 weeks
www.all-inclusive-car-hire.com part of carjet.com but offering a cheaper price !!! 
I'm going in May so no price reduction if paying up front and no reduction if house owner (or immediate family)
for the record :-
Drivespain.es was EUR 648
carjet.co.uk was EUR 686 
Edirentacar.com was EUR 675 (includes house owner discount)
Europa was EUR 731 
skycars was high also


----------



## kaydee (21 Jul 2004)

*Be careful of q’s in alicante*

Booked my corsa 3 dr through Carjet for €230!! Fab price, only the q in alicante airport when i arrived was mental. One hour wait after arrival, and id a long 2.5 hr drive to follow. 

However, they’d run out of Corsa’s and i got an Alpha 1.9 diesel 4 dr for the original price. Was worth the wait after all.


----------



## sueellen (28 Dec 2004)

*Re: >>Holiday alicante - Car Hire/*

*Some other posts*


*Spain bound
Car hire at Malaga*

Can anyone recommend a car hire firm in or near Malaga airport?
Three adults and three kids travelling, would need something safe and secure with child seats.
Any advice welcome. Thanks.


*Dr Moriarty
Frequent poster
Re: Car hire at Malaga*

 I've done this a few times, and have yet to find better than www.carjet.com/  Book before the end of August and they'll knock off a further 10%  


*Doogo
Registered User
Re: Car hire at Malaga*

fyi, i've had good experiences in spain with www.autoreservations.com/  before 

hth
d 

*tobo
Registered User
Car hire at Malaga*

We also used Carjet and would recommend them.


----------



## getoffthepot (29 Dec 2004)

*Re: >>Holiday alicante - Car Hire/*

for Malaga check out www.carambacar.com

found them excellent.


----------



## tina27a (14 Sep 2005)

*Re: >>Car Hire in Spain*

We used doyouspain.com and they were great.Prices were very cheap and we booked a people carrier for 2 wks for 680euro.It was also a brand new car.


----------



## bidireland (15 Sep 2005)

*Re: >>Car Hire in Spain*

I used [broken link removed] to rent a car at malaga airport, service was ok, price was great


----------



## Ann-Marie (15 Sep 2005)

*Re: >>Car Hire in Spain*

torrecar@retemail.es

email these and ask for homeowners discount they are in alicante & murcia


----------



## redalert10 (28 Sep 2006)

my experience using carjet was ab fab, never used a better company. highly recommended and wouldnt darent use anyone else


----------



## gdf (28 Sep 2006)

Check to see if the car rental company has a base in the airport terminal building at Malaga airport (Hertz, Avis, Europcar have ) - some of the cheap rentals are with companies "off" airport involving a shuttle bus for both pick up and return and this process can take over an hour on arrival and departure.  Hertz have good deals via the Aer Lingus site - I had a new Ford Focus for €160/week (including taxes, insurance etc.) last week.


----------



## markowitzman (29 Sep 2006)

delays at malaga for carjet are now verging on ridiculous.
We had 90 mins last time.
Would pay more to avid this so would shop around to get something close to carjet price wise without the q!


----------



## europhile (6 Jan 2007)

*Re: Cheap car hire spain?*

Try this. It's a comparator site.


----------



## Bank Manager (6 Jan 2007)

I found Aurigacrowncarhire.com excellent last year.



BM


----------



## Slaphead (6 Jan 2007)

I was there last May, we had booked a car but by the time we got there our numbers had swollen and it way too small. So we never arrived to collect the car and instead took one fairly cheap from company beside them.
I dont think its neccessary to book, just go to the airport and haggle for the cheapest and most suitable one you can-


----------



## DrMoriarty (6 Jan 2007)

Argusrentals are doing a special deal on Malaga at the moment, and last year I got the best rate of all from DoyouSpain.com.

Slaphead's right, though — in a place like Malaga, the competition is so intense that local firms will often undercut whatever's your best official offer. Whether you can take that chance depends on time pressures/whether you're travelling with kids, etc.


----------



## georg1 (9 Jun 2009)

We got recently a newsletter from our car rental company in Spain where we use to book our car hire Alicante () for our holidays on Costa Blanca. The newsletter was citing the Telegraph and CNN with quotes like "Travel advice: Holiday car rentals could be scarce this summer" and "Help! My rental car company ran out of cars". 
Do you believe there is any truth on this? Did someone experienced car hire shortage during summer in Spain before?


----------



## oopsbuddy (10 Jun 2009)

I have used DoYouSpain in the past, after a recommendation from a regular visitor to Spain, and had no problems at all. They were also the cheapest we could find at the time.

Never having used carjet before, as others have recommended above, I also looked up car rental in France for 2 weeks and nearly fell off my chair at the prices they were quoting. I have recently confirmed the hiring of an estate car for 2 weeks with economycarrentals.com, (I also used them some years ago) and when I ran the same dates and details with carjet, it was nearly three times the price. Also, with economycarrentals.com they are very up front about insurance costs (always read the small print in the t & cs) and confirm that there is no need to buy additional excess insurance at the time of booking as they will refund any excess you may have to pay in the event of an accident or theft.

I have no connection with them other than a fairly impressed customer.


----------



## dieter1 (10 Jun 2009)

I just came back from Malaga.  Have been over there maybe 10 times in the last 4 years and never had a problem with a car.  

Have used a variety of companies but this time used Carjet and was set up with Gold Car.

To cut a long story short, it was an absolute nightmare - we queued for over 90 minutes waiting for our car.  There were no queues at any of the other car providers, just Gold, where the queues was miles up the ramp and around the corner.

For me, this is the clincher in any car hire.  The other problem is that they charge you for a full tank of fuel and you bring it back empty.  €72 for a full tank in a ford focus i thought was a hell of a lot, and on top of the 90 minute wait it didnt help.

I'm afraid to say that I wont be using carjet again.  Its not worth the risk for the odd couple of euros that you might save.


----------



## silverwake (10 Jun 2009)

http://www.pepecar.com/es/index_new.html is generally the cheapest


----------



## girasole (10 Jun 2009)

That's interesting dieter1, we came across a HUGE line as you describe, for the Goldcar rental desk in Malaga too, but we were there in February. Luckily we were using another rental company so we didn't have to join the end of it but I remember commenting to Mr Girasole that the poor people at the back of the line would be waiting for absolutely hours before they even got to the desk. AurigaCrown had a similar line on that occasion but the other rental desks were completely deserted. 
I thought perhaps there was an issue with the two companies on the day that was causing a massive delay as it seemed like a ridiculous queue for the middle of February, and a shockingly poor way to conduct business. I made a mental note not to consider either Goldcar or AurigaCrown the next time we were renting a car in Malaga, in case we ended up in a line like that.


----------



## PolkaDot (12 Apr 2012)

Just bumping this to see if anyone knows of some reasonably priced car rental options in Spain lately?

Going in a few weeks and need to rent a car for a week.


----------



## monagt (12 Apr 2012)

DriveSpain.com.............europa renta car

Centauro...........very good


----------



## PolkaDot (13 Apr 2012)

Cheers thanks, will look into it


----------



## Hillsalt (13 Apr 2012)

The reason that there is always a big Q at Goldcar i because it is so good. I always use them . Last year, I waited for 2 hours. which is annoying.  The drop off was a 5 minutes job. They charge you for a full tank so bring it back as near to empty as possible which is what i always do. Despite the wait, I will use them again this year. 

www.goldcar.es


----------



## Wahaay (23 Apr 2012)

NEVER,EVER pay for petrol up front.It is a rip-off.
You should always hire a car that requires it to be returned with exactly the same amount of petrol in it.
I recently went to Tenerife South airport and noticed very long queues for one of these so-called cheap car rentals - I'd booked my car with Auto-Riesen and found it to be cheaper than all the rest. 
€140 for a BMW 1 series for a week which I thought great value.

www.arcarhire.com/car-hire/car-hire.php

Here's a couple of comparison sites I always use.

www.autoslash.com
www.vroomvroomvroom.com

and, of course, the old reliable for sound advice.


----------



## PolkaDot (24 Apr 2012)

It seems to be hard to find companies that will not charge you for a full tank of petrol i.e. "ask you to bring it back empty".

I will be hiring a car for 6 days and will not be doing much mileage. Would like an option where I can just pay for the petrol I use


----------



## Conan (24 Apr 2012)

Check malagacar.com. They give you half a tank and you bring back empty. Excellent service.


----------



## Ceist Beag (24 Apr 2012)

We're using vipcars.com later in the summer, they give you a full tank and ask you to bring it back empty (or as near to empty as you can).


----------



## PolkaDot (24 Apr 2012)

Ceist Beag said:


> We're using vipcars.com later in the summer, they give you a full tank and ask you to bring it back empty (or as near to empty as you can).



Yeh but my point with regards to that method is that you are effectively being charged for the full tank, but if you don't need it all then it's a waste of money.

I think the option of getting half a tank sounds good. Then you can buy a little bit more if you need it.


----------



## PolkaDot (24 Apr 2012)

Conan said:


> Check malagacar.com. They give you half a tank and you bring back empty. Excellent service.



Only available from Malaga unfortunately. Are you aware of any other companies that do not charge for a full tank.


----------



## demoivre (24 Apr 2012)

PolkaDot said:


> Only available from Malaga unfortunately. Are you aware of any other companies that do not charge for a full tank.



Check Tipoa Car Hire out - no personal experience.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (25 Apr 2012)

Most of the big international franchises will not force you to buy a full tank of fuel up front which i agree is generally a bit of a rip off (despite the superficially cheap price per litre most people won't actually do enough miles and/or judge the petrol refills enough in order to drop it back with just fumes in the tank so it ends up costing money)

I've hired with Avis and Europcar in Spain and they certainly didn't force a full tank of fuel on you (they may present it as an option, but you can decline and just drop the car back full, filling it up yourself close to the airport when you drop it back)

I would imagine Hertz and Sixt are similar (they certainly are in other countries)


----------

